# Northshore-Bauanleitung für Dummies



## Mudface (9. Juni 2004)

Grüße an die fränkisch/kanadische Holzfällervereinigung!

Es werden sicher ein paar Tatkräftige aus Euren Reihen mit ungebrochenem Unternehmergeist ein weiteres Mal zuschlagen obwohl Forchheim in der Krise steckt, aber in der derzeitigen Lage ist Deutschland auf Leute angewiesen, die etwas bewegen können damit es wieder voran geht.

Habe hier ein paar Bilder im Forum gefunden. Die ersten beiden Pics stammen vom Feuerberg , den Standort vom dritten kenn ich nicht. Bild Eins könnte sehr ähnlich auch am KK aufgenommen sein. Auf Bild Zwei und Drei ist sehr schön zu sehen, daß man seinen Northshore nicht an lebendigen Bäumen festnageln muß, das Ganze kann selbsttragend konstruiert werden. Das Dritte zeigt die Verwendung einer kostengünstigen Wiese. So eine Wiese hat den Vorteil, daß einem nicht ganz soviele Baumstümpfe in die Schuhe geschoben werden können und man auch nicht soviel kaputt machen kann, dafür scheint einem beim stylischen Riden die Sonne leider mächtig auf den Helm.

Sollte die Anschaffung einer Wiese in Hanglage zu teuer sein, empfehle ich den Bau einer Finger-Bike-Northshore-Anlage für das Kinderzimmer.

Weitere innovative Bauvorschläge werden gern gesehen.

Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## nachwuchs biker (11. September 2007)

moin... mudface
ich brauch deine meinung
was würdest du für ein North Shore bauen wenn 
du in die bäume keine nägel schlagen darfst und wir hätten gerne einen kleinen north shore und zum schluss einen drop
und ich möchte so wenig wie möglich arbeit haben
bye sam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damien_1427 (17. September 2007)

dann bau, wie mudface schon beschrieben hat eine freitragende konstruktion. für einen drop am ende suchst du ein steiles stück mit entsprechender landezone. dann passende holzpfähle (lieber zu dick als zu dünn ) anspitzen und in der erde versenken. das ganze durch querstreben verstärken (am besten in x- form) das ganze dann noch  mit 2 pfählen (die können nun dünner sein) um ca. 90° versetzt abstützen. diese am besten in 60-75° winkel anstellen.

und bitte: zu eurer eigenen sicherheit: keine europaletten oder dachlatten verbauen! sieh dumm aus und hält vor allem nicht!!

würd dir ja gern ein bild hochladen, hab aber im moment weder ne digicam, noch ein anschaulichen shore parat^^


----------



## MasterChris (25. September 2007)

ich kann nur jeden der vom north shore bau keine ahnung hat empfehlen, schaut euch die gerüste am bau an !!! vom prinzip her genau das gleiche...


----------



## Ganion (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte evtl. einen Kontakt, wo ihr auf einem Privatgrund in der Hersbrucker Schweiz so etwas bauen könntet - der Besitzer hatte mich mal auf so etwas angesprochen, aber ich habe keine Zeit dafür (und bin auch eher der Single-Trailer. 

Wäre doch die beste Lösung oder ist euch das dann zu "legal"


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Oktober 2007)

Es ist bei weitem nicht legal einen Northshore auf einer "Wiese, Acker" usw zu bauen. Durfte leider schon eine leidvolle Erfahrung damit machen...


----------



## MasterChris (10. Oktober 2007)

ja wie?! erzähl!!

wobei, ein northshore auf ner wiese wirklich nicht das gelbe vom ei ist.... ein northshore MUSS in den wald


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Oktober 2007)

Hatte ca 50 meter Shores (max 3m h)  auf einem brachliegenden Acker bzw Wiese gebaut und der Privatgrund war von einem Fluss umgeben und nur über eine Brücke erreichbar. 
Naja, aufjedenfall gab es mal eine Wasser-Fluss'besichtigung' der Gemeinde die dann auf den NS stoß, daraufhin wurde ich aufs Landratsamt geschickt und mir wurde erklärt, dass ich den NS entfernen muss, da dieser das Wasser (!!) daran hindert sich auf meinem Privatgrund zu sammeln (bei Hochwasser) und dieses  dann in die nächstgelegene größere Stadt gedrückt werde...und sowieso viel zu gefährlich wenn das nass ist, dann könnt sich ja jmd auf dem sog. "Abenteuerspielplatz" verletzten- ein total hirnrissiges Argument, weil es a) Privatgrund ist b)"umzäunt" c)Verbotsschilder aufgestellt wurden; weil sonst müsste ich ja unser Nachbar sein Haus abreißen lassen, weil ich könnte auch ausrutschen wenn ich auf sein Dach klettere .. 

Naja, Behördenwillkür. Ich hätte mit mir Reden lassen, wenn die Gemeinde mit dieser "Max Höhe eines Bauwerks auf priv Grund ohne Genehmigung"- Klausel gekommen wäre. Aber so finde ich das nur lachhaft. 


(btw verdräng ich atm mehr Wasser wenn Hochwasser wäre von der Wiese, da nun der NS zerlegt am Boden lagert ^^ - rein physikalisch betrachtet.. )


----------



## MasterChris (10. Oktober 2007)

ohhhhhh gott.... ich bin kurz vom ausrasten daheim!
diesen beknackten sesselfurzern fällt doch nich vernünftiges ein, oder?!

da hatten sie wahrscheinlich gerade nix besseres zu tun und mussten dir was rein drücken.
ich könnte daheim jetzt echt durchdrehen    oh mann ... 
das ist DEIN privat grund  

nein, ich mach mir jetzt ein bier auf das ich runter komm.

FU** BÜROKRATEN!!!!!


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Oktober 2007)

Es ist theoretisch mein Grund, praktisch muss ich mich leider doch an die ganzen Gesetzte usw halten. 

Traurig aber wahr  Naja, ich hab mit dem Thema "Bauen" abgeschlossen.


----------



## MasterChris (10. Oktober 2007)

aber wer kommt denn eigentlich auf so einen scheiß das ein paar baumstümpfe von northshore trails das hochwasser in die city drücken?!  

so was hirnamputiertes 

zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (10. Oktober 2007)

Ja keine Ahnung... . 
Egal hat keinen Sinn sich drüber aufzuregen. Weg ist weg .


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Oktober 2007)

> weil sonst müsste ich ja unser Nachbar sein Haus abreißen lassen, weil ich könnte auch ausrutschen wenn ich auf sein Dach klettere ..



Als Grundstückseigentümer hast Du eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht.
Dieser kommst Du eigentlich nach, wenn Du das ganze umzäunst und deutliche Warnschilder aufstellst. Bei Holzbauten bis 3 m Höhe langt aber die normale Grundstückshaftpflicht sicherlich nicht aus. Daher mußt Du die Bauten wohl extra versichern um Deine Verkehrssicherungspflicht nachkommen zu können.

In D unterliegt fast jedes Grundstück Auflagen. Wenn nun die Wiese als Überschwemmungsgebiet gilt, herrscht einfach ein generelles Bebauungsverbot. Northore mit 3 m Höhe zählt als Bauwerk.
Was passiert, wenn man diese Gebiete besiedelt oder trocken legt, konnte man in letzter Zeit ja häufig sehen. Natürlich macht nen NS da nix aus, aber irgendwo wird halt eine Grenze gezogen. Durch ein Bauwerk versiegelst Du Auflauffläche fürs Hochwasser, also sucht sich das wo anders sein Weg. Das ist wohl damit gemeint, dass es das Hochwasser in die nächste Stadt drückt.

Somit keine Willkür sondern deutsches Gesetz.
Was es allerdings nur erklärt aber nicht rechtfertigt. 

Allerdings wäre ich vorsichtig mit solchen Bauten aus einem anderm Grund:

_§ 823 BGB heißt es sinngemäß: Wer Dritte vorsätzlich oder schuldhaft schädigt, ist zum Ersatz des Schadens verpflichtet. Es ist mit dem gesamten Vermögen zu haften. Haus- und Grundstücksbesitzer sind grundsätzlich für das Grundstück verantwortlich, also gesetzlich zum Schadenersatz in voller Höhe verpflichtet._

Fliegt jemand von einem Northshore weil dieser unter seiner Last zusammenbricht, also offensichtlich nich anständig gebaut oder gewartet, bist Du haftbar. Da hilft nicht einmal ein Haftungsausschluß da hier der Tatbestand der groben Fahrlässigkeit greift. Wer das Ding gebaut hat is übrigens wurscht, es haftet der Eigentümer, wenn der Erbauer keinen Pachtvertrag hat.
Wird natürlich immer von Fall zu Fall entschieden, aber bei NS Trails bist schnell am Hacken. Da wirst wohl keinen Richter finden der diese nicht als gefährliche Bauwerke einstuft die einer verstärkten Aufmerksamtkeit unterliegen müssen da man immer davon ausgehen muß, dass da was zusammenkrachen kann.


----------



## Ketchyp (11. Oktober 2007)

Jap, ich weiß.
Naja, wie gesagt, ich muss mich halt dran halten. Kann man nix machen. 
(Schade war nur, dass ich mich im vorhinein erkundigt hatte auf der Gemeinde.. )


----------



## gomm13 (1. Oktober 2008)

hi,
wir haben unseren hometrail (mit insgesammt ca. 40-60m North Shore)in sonem meger geilem Wald und haben von Besitzer und Jagtpächter die erlaubniss dort zu Bauen.
Der Jagtpächer hat uns sogar deinen Bauwagen überlassen und hilf uns Holz zu besorgen,
hin und wieder baut er auch mit! :-D

Als Gegenleistung helfen wir Brennholz aus dem wald zu hohlen.

Also Tipp von mir ist macht kompromisse!


----------



## weichling (1. Oktober 2008)

Ob dem Besitzer und Pächter klar ist, dass sie im Falle eines 
Unfalls haften ? Siehe Beitrag von oBATMNo.
Habt ihr das schriftlich oder gibt zumindest Zeugen dieser mündlichen Erlaubnis ? Im Ernstfall wird mit einer mündlichen Vereinbarung schwierig.

Grüße
Weichling



gomm13 schrieb:


> hi,
> wir haben unseren hometrail (mit insgesammt ca. 40-60m North Shore)in sonem meger geilem Wald und haben von Besitzer und Jagtpächter die erlaubniss dort zu Bauen.
> Der Jagtpächer hat uns sogar deinen Bauwagen überlassen und hilf uns Holz zu besorgen,
> hin und wieder baut er auch mit! :-D
> ...


----------



## gomm13 (2. Oktober 2008)

Also das ist ein Privatgrundstück mit Stacheldraht Umzäunung und Stahltor...
da kommt so schnell keiner drauf! :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (2. Oktober 2008)

Perfekt !! Damit kommen zumindest keine sogenannten Unbefugten aufs 
Gelände.
Weichling



gomm13 schrieb:


> Also das ist ein Privatgrundstück mit Stacheldraht Umzäunung und Stahltor...
> da kommt so schnell keiner drauf! :-D


----------



## Flori 94 (28. Oktober 2008)

hey ich will mir auch ne north shore in den wald zimmern aber das problem ist die bäume stehen nicht so wie ich das gerne hätt . und eine freistehende konstruktion zb bei einem 3 m drop geht nicht wegen dem halt und den wurtzeln  was soll ich machen ???


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Oktober 2008)

Flori 94 schrieb:


> hey ich will mir auch ne north shore in den wald zimmern aber das problem ist die bäume stehen nicht so wie ich das gerne hätt . und eine freistehende konstruktion zb bei einem 3 m drop geht nicht wegen dem halt und den wurtzeln  was soll ich machen ???



Es bleiben lassen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Oktober 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Es bleiben lassen.



 kurz und gut, aber trifft den nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## freeride_bogl (31. Oktober 2008)

nene einfach ne andre stelle suchen !!!


----------



## MSTRCHRS (27. Juli 2010)

muss man nach canada auswandern


----------



## Buchse__ (8. Juni 2012)

es gibt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, Bäume nicht zu beschädigen ( d.h. Nägel o. Schrauben rein zu schlagen). Man nehme einfach einen bereits abgetrennten Baumstamm durchmesser ca. 15-30 cm lässt ihn genau neben den Baumstamm etwas in den Boden ein und fixiert den rest mit einem Seil.
 Also bindet man quasi den kleinen (losen) Baumstamm an den Baumstamm des lebenden Baumes. Somit geht man dem ganzen etwas aus dem Weg!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Juni 2012)

... und es ist immerwieder erstaunlich welche threads ab und zu mal wieder das Tageslicht erblicken  ...


----------



## Buchse__ (11. Juni 2012)

haha ja,
ich habe eigentlich im Forum nach ein paar Bauanleitungen und Ideen gesucht, aber leider nicht ganz so viel gefunden!

Habe nämlich immoment ziemlich Lust ein paar Northshore-Elemente zu bauen.

Wenn ich mal was gebaut hab, poste ich eventuell mal ein Bild


----------

